# Jim Jannard (RED) retires and shutdowns the Hydrogen phone project



## LDS (Oct 25, 2019)

https://h4vuser.net/t/everything-changes/10600


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 26, 2019)

I had high hopes for this phone and was really looking forward to buying one, then, I started to read reports on it and I was very dissapointed as it offered virtually nothing over other other android phones other than a high price.
The sad end to a story.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Oct 27, 2019)

Nobody better tell harry film...


----------

